# 20" Chrome staggered wheels on my 745LI



## DBADBMW (Apr 16, 2005)

*20" Chrome staggered wheels- Check them out!!!*

Hey Guys, I just purchased some 20" chrome Radial spokes for my 745LI and am in need of tires. They are 20x9 in front and 20x10 in rear. I don't want to lower the car but there will be a gap because of the low profile tires that I will put on the rims. Anyone have any good advice on what size rubber that I should put on that won't be rubberband thin but also that won't be awkwardly fat for these Phat wheels? Thanks.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

the tires' diameters should match the OEM tires' diameters


----------



## raerae28 (May 17, 2005)

The normal 8.5 and 9.5 in the rear would be the standard.

With a 9 and 10 or a 10 and 11 you are looking at a very agressive stance in the rear and you might have some scrub pulling out of dips in the road. Look at rolling the rear fender openings to get rid of the scrub if it exists.

Lots dont realize that the authentic Breytons in a 20 inch is very wide on stance (unless they have them) I think it is like 20 x 10 and 20 x 11 in the rear. TireRack told me that if I got those I would probably have some scrubbing.

R.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

Check out www.pimpmyride.com for fitment advice.


----------



## raerae28 (May 17, 2005)

Site is down temporarily


----------

